# Best small canister filter for small aquarium (5g or less?)



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

a 3 gal I think is too small for a canister really. If you want something similar, go for something like this instead. 

http://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-Hang-On-Canister-Filter-RD-30G/dp/B008L43CXY

Even that's probably overkill. I would just for a small HOB if you don't want to keep the sponge filter.

Boyu makes a small HOB that use on a 2.5gal and works great. I can't see putting an eheim on a tank that small. I had a Rena XP1 on a 7.5gal cube and it was too much.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I was looking at something like this

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Rapids-Canister-hang-tank/dp/B000YJ0M1E/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_4

I can do a custom spraybar as mentioned and cut the flow down quite a bit that way. 

I never said putting an Eheim on that tank either I said I had an Eheim on a larger tank and liked how canister filters worked...was only stating why I was looking for a canister specifically and not something like an HOB


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

My phone went crazy and decided to post on my behalf so I guess I am obligated to say that I suggest a sponge filter 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Toms rapid mini canister filter


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> My phone went crazy and decided to post on my behalf so I guess I am obligated to say that I suggest a sponge filter
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2



That's what is already on the tank.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> That's what is already on the tank.


Sorry I didn't get to read everything before my phone went wacky. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do you want to upgrade? Is you tank cloudy? Not enough mechanical filtering? Params off? Shrimp dying? Or just wanting to upgrade for the heck of it? I find that if you have a clean tank, and your shrimp are breeding, there is no need to mess with it and complicate things, but that's just me...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Borikuan said:


> Why do you want to upgrade? Is you tank cloudy? Not enough mechanical filtering? Params off? Shrimp dying? Or just wanting to upgrade for the heck of it? I find that if you have a clean tank, and your shrimp are breeding, there is no need to mess with it and complicate things, but that's just me...


Ya, that. lol.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not a canister so don't know if you'd like it but I use this on my betta tank, should be great for shrimp too. Media is customizeable (limited by size lol): http://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-Aquarium-Driven-Internal-Corner/dp/B006QI831I


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Borikuan said:


> Why do you want to upgrade? Is you tank cloudy? Not enough mechanical filtering? Params off? Shrimp dying? Or just wanting to upgrade for the heck of it? I find that if you have a clean tank, and your shrimp are breeding, there is no need to mess with it and complicate things, but that's just me...


Yes, tank is a little cloudy...other than that, no real issues that I can think of. I just like the control one has over a canister filter in the way of customization. If it won't work it won't work, just didn't know if they made any that were maybe for 10 gallons or under that would work well.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Toms rapid mini canister filter


Oh good, that was the one I was looking at. HAve you used it before? Looks like it has mixed reviews, that's the only think dissuading me right now.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Eheim 2213 + jagno prefilter box. You will need to clean prefilter every second month and eheim every year. There are quick disconnection valves + you can control water flow.
I have 15 eheim and 1 tom canister. 15 eheim are in use tom one is in the box for 2 years already.
You can’t put much media in tom filter either. For me it is pointless filter with not easy maintenance.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

i haven't had problems with the Toms for my 12" cube. Just make sure you remove the flow meter on the outflow to raise the flowrate, but I'm not sure if you'll need it for such a small tank. 

But if you want to spend the money, eheim is much better, but I find the toms sufficient for my purposes.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a Toms for my 5.5. The model I have doesn't have a flow meter. To be honest, you need to do some modifications to get the best out of it. The rigid stock tubing feels cheap and is too short. So I used 12/16 Ehiem tubing to extend the length of the tubes. This allowed me more length to adjust the spraybar on the other side of the tank opposite of the intake tube. The media compartment is strange in that the return tube sticks down one side. This forces you to use either bagged media or a piece of custom-cut foam. I clean the canister over a bucket to catch any water that spills out of the canister. Though I should really invest in some double-taps now that I'm using Eheim tubing. However, the flow is great and it keeps the tank sparkling clean if you use some filter floss. Here's my canister next to my DIY CO2.










The intake tube is surrounded by PVC pipe to keep the tube from bending, and restricting the flow into the canister.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a zoomed 501 on my 5.5g. No deaths, water is clear.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I would choose between toms mini, zoomed 501, and finnex px 360.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

